# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  شرایط تبصره گذاشتن

## rezajasemi

الان من سال سوم تحربیم 3تا رو اوردم فیزیک . شیمی . ریاضی
فیزیک و شیمی هردو 8.75 گرفتم حالا میتونم تبصره بزارم؟ ؟سیستم خودش برا تبصره میزاره یا خودم برم درخواست بدم ؟
کجا باید درخواست مدرسه یا اموزش و پرورش ؟
تا کی مهلت تبصره‌ای هست ؟

----------


## mohamad.wre

عزیز
سیستم خودش میزاره تو تبصره
اون درستم باید شهریور پاس کنی
البته فکر کنم اگه هر سه تارو  بتونی بزاری تبصره ازت میپرسن کدومو میخوای بزاری

----------


## rezajasemi

> عزیز
> سیستم خودش میزاره تو تبصره
> اون درستم باید شهریور پاس کنی
> البته فکر کنم اگه هر سه تارو  بتونی بزاری تبصره ازت میپرسن کدومو میخوای بزاری


از کجا بهمم ک سیستم برام گذاشته تو تبصره ؟
من فقط میتونم فیزیک و شیمی رو بزارم تبصره

----------


## mohamad.wre

> از کجا بهمم ک سیستم برام گذاشته تو تبصره ؟
> من فقط میتونم فیزیک و شیمی رو بزارم تبصره


دوست عزیز
تو چه بگی یا نگی
چه بخوای  یا نخوای اون میره تو تبصره به صورت خودکار
خب از مدیر یا ناظمتون بپرس

----------


## rezajasemi

> دوست عزیز
> تو چه بگی یا نگی
> چه بخوای  یا نخوای اون میره تو تبصره به صورت خودکار
> خب از مدیر یا ناظمتون بپرس



چند دفعه ازشون میپریم جواب سربالا میدن

----------

